# Welsh Missionaries Brought the Gospel to India - Now They Return the Favor



## Mushroom (Aug 18, 2010)

Mizoram Presbyterian Church sends missionaries to Wales. Cool.


----------



## dudley (Aug 18, 2010)

Brad, Thanks for the post and praying for his task as helping to remedy a spiritual void in society.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 19, 2010)

The whole church sending the whole gospel to the whole world.

Here is a good book link:

Amazon.com: The Next Christendom: The Coming of Global Christianity eBook: Philip Jenkins: Kindle Store


----------

